# Si-Te and Ni-Te differences



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

Cognitive functions is a profound theory and it's related to the way of perceiving and expressing in different personalities.

ISTJ prefers ideas with existing structure while INTJ prefers ideas with original new structure. 

Do you think it is right? How would you explain this statement with the differences between Si-Te axis and Ni-Te axis?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm, I don't think that's quite right. I would rephrase it as "ISTJ prefers ideas which have grounding to reality, while INTJ prefers ideas which are speculative", though this statement introduces stereotype. I could tie that to your statement by saying that ISTJ prefers a system which utilizes available knowledge, and directly applies available resources, while INTJ prefers a system which relies on projection, new resources, and new structure.

ISTJ and INTJ working on a team to create a 1-page project proposal? Let the INTJ write the vision statement, and the ISTJ write the logistics overview.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I prefer ideas that aren't based off of shaky ground *ahem*THE FUTURE*ahem*. *all the INTJs go ???*

I think @Spades put it very well. Si-Te doesn't mean I slavishly listen to past protocol or what has worked. I just really do not like conjuncture being put as solid fact. You should only use something as evidence if the evidence, you know, exists. I feel like I'm sounding too negative towards Ni, but I'm trying to show here why Si-Te seems so obvious to my brain.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer to show the difference by how each dom function can go terribly wrong:

Ni - Hitler invades the Soviet Union with paltry, inadequate supplies and no winter clothing for his men, even though there's not a realistic chance of them winning; later retreats to a basement hidey-hole to build beautiful, elegantly structured fictitious cities while the *real* Germany goes to hell in a hand basket

Si - your manager ignores what is actually wrong in your company by insisting on "proper protocol"...instead of addressing problems in the immediate context they arise, he is so blinded by Si that he keeps following protocol and wonders why all his employees keep leaving, presumes it's because THEY are losers, and if the customers aren't happy, it must be because the employees aren't following "proper protocol" not because he's blatantly ignoring problems arising in the immediate context outside of the framework of protocol; business fails

I just thought I'd show how equally stupid both functions can be because everyone's examples will probably be positive, or may even try to show Ni as being "better" or more "open minded" than Si.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Ni-Te is better at understanding the end from the beginning...seeing where the staircase will eventually lead if given the chance, drawing this conclusion by taking the staircase out of its current setting and placing it in various hypothetical settings until a better understanding is reached. This makes for good long range planning, but can struggle with day to day logistics.

Si-Te is better at understanding what needs to be done in the here and now...seeing the staircase in all of its component parts, drawing conclusions about resources and logistics needed to complete the staircase, and being particularly focused on how to improve the staircase and/or the processes related to building the staircase. This makes for a better day to day logistical understanding, but can struggle with seeing the final result due to being too bogged down in the current problem.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Ni and Si are polar opposite functions, so basically, Ni is all about destroying conceptions from which to operate off of to find inherent meaning (Ni-Se), while Si is all about creating stable conceptions to support by thinking through all potential possibilities that will enable such stable conceptions to be upheld (Si-Ne).


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Ni and Si are polar opposite functions, so basically, Ni is all about destroying conceptions from which to operate off of to find inherent meaning (Ni-Se), while Si is all about creating stable conceptions to support by thinking through all potential possibilities that will enable such stable conceptions to be upheld (Si-Ne).


I think that you are onto something here, but I suspect it is different than what you've described. 

I think you are correct about Ni, but what you've attributed to Si sounds more like Se. Similar to Ni, Si is about destroying conceptions, but Si does this by putting the concept through a series of known filters, rejecting concepts which are at odds with the stored data filters. Where Si and Ni differ is in the focus of the concept. While Ni interests itself in the principles and "why is it" of the concept, Si interests itself in the concrete actuality and the "how does it" of the concept.


----------



## yumchesspie (Jun 30, 2014)

niss said:


> Ni-Te is better at understanding the end from the beginning...seeing where the staircase will eventually lead if given the chance, drawing this conclusion by taking the staircase out of its current setting and placing it in various hypothetical settings until a better understanding is reached. This makes for good long range planning, but can struggle with day to day logistics.
> 
> Si-Te is better at understanding what needs to be done in the here and now...seeing the staircase in all of its component parts, drawing conclusions about resources and logistics needed to complete the staircase, and being particularly focused on how to improve the staircase and/or the processes related to building the staircase. This makes for a better day to day logistical understanding, but can struggle with seeing the final result due to being too bogged down in the current problem.




That Ni description sounds just like me, but people keep saying I'm Si dominant because I'm paranoid and don't like reading instructions.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

yumchesspie said:


> That Ni description sounds just like me, but people keep saying I'm Si dominant because I'm paranoid and don't like reading instructions.


Si-doms are not paranoid and tend to read instructions when in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## yumchesspie (Jun 30, 2014)

Do I sound Si dominant to you? http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...please-help-me-i-dont-have-much-clue-now.html


----------

